# LES PETITS CAPRICES DU VENTRE...



## NED (4 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour chers amis du bar (et les autres aussi tant qu'à faire).
Bref j'ouvre un sujet, qui je pense concerne tout le monde.

Je suis certains que vous avez tous une gourmandise ou une recette préférée. celle qui vous fait craquer, celle dont vous rêvez, la nuit, au bureau, dans le bus.
Le truc qui vous fait baver quoi.
Quelques fois c'est juste 2 ou 3 ingrédients mélangés ensemble que vous kiffez le plus 

Donc pour commencer un de mes péchés mignons :
*Pain baguette + Beurre salé + Nuttela*





+



+





:love::love::love:


Maintenant à vous ne nous faire saliver...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Décembre 2008)

*+*



*+*





:style:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> http://blog.shopreflex.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/merguez.jpg *+* http://www.bouraza.com/fr/promo/harissaTube.jpg *+* http://www.arsouye.com/gastronomie/gaufres.jpg
> 
> 
> :Style:





Mon Doc, Presque 10 000 messages et incapable de poster correctement des images.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Décembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mon Doc, Presque 10 000 messages et incapable de poster correctement des images.



Peut être... Mais assez d'expérience pour te conseiller d'aller t'accoupler avec un ours... :love:


----------



## jugnin (4 Décembre 2008)

Tu as raison. La bouffe, c'est bon.












​


----------



## duracel (4 Décembre 2008)

Mhhhhh, Knacks + frites + moutarde + meteor.
KF pour les intimes.... 

Voir la pièce jointe 19377
+ 
Voir la pièce jointe 19378
+ 
Voir la pièce jointe 19379


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Tu as raison. La bouffe, c'est bon.​




Presque idem 












​


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2008)

NED a dit:


>



La gueule de la baguette quand même :hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> La gueule de la baguette quand même :hein:



Faut pas s'attendre à du surfin avec un pignouf qui tease des Espresso-caramel...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Décembre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Tu as raison. La touffe, c'est bon.



Entièrement d'accord avec toi...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Décembre 2008)

+


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Faut pas s'attendre à du surfin avec un pignouf qui tease des Espresso-caramel...


Bon, pas un mot sur sa motte alors ?


----------



## Bassman (4 Décembre 2008)

Farine et sucre ?? Manque les oeufs Moquette


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Décembre 2008)

Alors...




et





Jusque là normal.

Deuxième couche : du miel.





Et là-dessus on incruste :






Ca coule un peu sur les doigts mais ça déboite. :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Décembre 2008)

*+*






*+*




​


----------



## Bassman (4 Décembre 2008)

J'approuve CCM, même s'il s'agit plutôt des caprices du bas ventre


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Décembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> J'approuve CCM, même s'il s'agit plutôt des caprices du bas ventre



Ben quoi, il y a aussi à manger !


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2008)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Bon, pas un mot sur sa motte alors ?



C'est un garçon


----------



## jugnin (4 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2008)

Idem 


*SANDWICH AUX BB HÉRISSONS*

- 3 jolis bb hérissons
- un baguette bien fraîche
- sel/poivre

ENJOY !!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Idem
> 
> 
> *SANDWICH AUX BB HÉRISSONS*
> ...



c'est bien pratique ces cure-dents incorporés :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Décembre 2008)

Lemmy a dit:


> c'est bien pratique ces cure-dents incorporés :rateau:



Par contre c'est nettement moins agréable à éliminer (oui, je sais mais je trouve que le verbe chier est vulgaire) parait il... :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (4 Décembre 2008)

*+*





C'est ma nourriture quand je suis de garde et qu'il reste à bouffer dans le frigo de l'internat (parce que des fois mine de rien il est vide  )


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Décembre 2008)

+







+







(le Chateau du Cros, c'est le Meilleur Loupiac du MooOOOoonde (de Loupiac...)  )


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2008)

foie gras fait maison, avec un chutney aux figues fait maison (avec un peu de gingembre frais et une pointe de curry) et des figues poêlées, servi avec un Condrieu de chez Guigal...









.​


----------



## Craquounette (4 Décembre 2008)

LapinAuxOlivesSauceTomate a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison. La bouffe, c'est bon.



La bonne bouffe c'est la base, c'est la vie 

Vu  mon "gabarit", beaucoup de monde pense que je n'aime pas manger. Et pourtant! Mieux vaut m'avoir en photo qu'en pension paraîtl-il! "Mais tu bouffes tout le temps!?!?!?!?" 

:style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Décembre 2008)

Spéciale dédicace à qui se reconnaîtra:







:love:


----------



## jugnin (4 Décembre 2008)

Du lait avec du Poulain, c'est bien.​


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Décembre 2008)

Salaud, tu vas bouffer un cheval en le trempant dans du lait 


Edit: Fais gaffe, ton lait est périmé depuis 3 ans


----------



## NED (4 Décembre 2008)

Ha ! tout de suite quand on parle bouffe hein...
Chui content tiens.

VARIANTE DE LA 1ère RECETTE (essayez ça ca déglingue...) :





+


----------



## tweek (4 Décembre 2008)

+


----------



## jpmiss (4 Décembre 2008)

NED a dit:


> Donc pour commencer un de mes péchés mignons :
> *Pain baguette + Beurre salé + Nuttela*
> 
> 
> ...



Moi aussi j'aime bien tremper ma baguette dans la motte. Et si après je peux passer au Nutella c'est Versailles! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2008)

pour un goûté, version fringale: saucisse sèche ou saucisson sec, pain, beurre et bière ou vin...

ou variante tea time: Thé vert de Chine et biscuit au gingembre.

et variante raffinée: Darjeeling et macarons parfum caramel beurre salé de chez Ladurée ou ceux de Sadaharu Aoki...  








Sadaharu Aoki

.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Décembre 2008)




----------



## l'écrieur (4 Décembre 2008)

+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 +


----------



## Malkovitch (4 Décembre 2008)

TRès bon ça, M. l'écrieur, juste la Poutinka qui est d'un goût douteux.


----------



## Grug (4 Décembre 2008)




----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2008)

+


----------



## mado (4 Décembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> ​ La bonne bouffe c'est la base, c'est la vie
> 
> Vu  mon "gabarit", beaucoup de monde pense que je n'aime pas manger. Et pourtant! Mieux vaut m'avoir en photo qu'en pension paraîtl-il! "Mais tu bouffes tout le temps!?!?!?!?"
> 
> :style:



manque pas ça ?


----------



## jpmiss (4 Décembre 2008)




----------



## joubichou (4 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2008)

+






+


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2008)

+





+



​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2008)

Pour info : c'est gratin dauphinois et non pas une tartiflette


----------



## mado (4 Décembre 2008)

+




​


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2008)

+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 +


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2008)

Je pense qu'on peut tirer déjà une conclusion de ce topic :

*ne pas manger chez Ned, c'est un geek,
et il mange que des trucs carrés sous vide.*


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2008)

C'est dommage qu'on ne puisse pas mettre ce que l'on mange vraiment :mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Décembre 2008)

Je déments fermement. J'ai mis ce que je mange vraiment. 

_Enfin, pas tout à fait&#8230; je touche pas au lien secret que j'ai fourgué dans le smiley et que personne n'a vu. . :rose: _


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> _Enfin, pas tout à fait je touche pas au lien secret que j'ai fourgué dans le smiley et que personne n'a vu. . :rose: _



Je reviens ! 

Edith: je reviens ... oui pas mal, assez discret pas trop d'artifices racoleurs, pas un vrai/faux pli
La classe. En plus c'est nourrissant, j'ai plus faim :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Décembre 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Je reviens !


Ah ça, tu devrais pas tarder. Avec tout ce qu'on nous dit à la TV sur les truc gras&#8230;*moi, je touche pas.


----------



## mado (4 Décembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je déments fermement. J'ai mis ce que je mange vraiment.
> 
> _Enfin, pas tout à fait je touche pas au lien secret que j'ai fourgué dans le smiley et que personne n'a vu. . :rose: _



Et bien lire M*c*do !!


----------



## flotow (4 Décembre 2008)

:love:


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2008)

Et bien ....  il y en des accessoire pour des légumes ....


----------



## Arlequin (4 Décembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> :love:



t'as du pinard à l'hosto 


moi, ZE truc qui me fait baver grâve:


----------



## Bassman (4 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Je pense qu'on peut tirer déjà une conclusion de ce topic :
> 
> *ne pas manger chez Ned, c'est un geek,
> et il mange que des trucs carrés sous vide.*



Exactement !!
Ne va pas manger chez Ned. Ca fera une part de plus pour les autres.


Chez ned on mange excellemment bien, et on est toujours super bien reçu.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2008)

chez Isami, aussi... 


 







la photo n'a rien à voir avec Isami, mais avec les Osakasushi.
(toutes les photos de sushis sur Goog... ne donnent vraiment pas envie...)

Isami est tout simplement l'un des meilleurs nippons de la capitale.



.​


----------



## supermoquette (4 Décembre 2008)




----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Ne va pas manger chez Ned. Ca fera une part de plus pour les autres.



GNA GNA GNA :bebe:


----------



## NED (5 Décembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Exactement !!
> Ne va pas manger chez Ned. Ca fera une part de plus pour les autres.
> 
> 
> Chez ned on mange excellemment bien, et on est toujours super bien reçu.



Et paf dans les dents ! LoL
T'as vu c'est même pas moi qui est répondu... 

Bon sinon revenons aux choses sérieuses. Les mélanges sucré-salé vous aimez?
Voici un classique que j'adore :




 +



+


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Décembre 2008)

Heureusement que google images a des ressources&#8230;*


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2008)

thé Breakfast Earl Grey, pain toasté, beurre au sel de Guérande, confiture de lait et confiture de châtaigne...


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Décembre 2008)

On va vite arriver sur du "vous mangez quoi, là, maintenant"...


----------



## NED (5 Décembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> On va vite arriver sur du "vous mangez quoi, là, maintenant"...



Mais non Mais non, je veille au grain...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Décembre 2008)

NED a dit:


> Mais non Mais non, je veille au grain...


Au grain de café? Arrête avec ton nespresso!


----------



## NED (5 Décembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Au grain de café? Arrête avec ton nespresso!


T'es jaloux parceque t'a pas la machine?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Décembre 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est dommage qu'on ne puisse pas mettre ce que l'on mange vraiment :mouais:



Ha non hein, pas de scatologie ici Monsieur !!!


----------



## NED (5 Décembre 2008)

Recette improvisée :




 +



+



=


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Décembre 2008)

NED a dit:


> Recette improvisée :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je NE SUIS PAS comestible, nom de doc!


----------



## Pierrou (5 Décembre 2008)

P'tain, c'est pas bon pour c'que j'ai, comme disait ma mère... Mais nom di diou, ce que c'est goûtu !  


( _Pour info, il s'agit de pâtes alla Carbonara _   )


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> ( _Pour info, il s'agit de pâtes alla Carbonara _   )



Jamais compris comment on pouvait aimer ça, surtout quand c'est pas mal fait, ce qui est le cas 9 fois sur 10 car c'est malheureusement le plat n°1 des étudiants qui commencent à goûter à l'indépendance et à cuisiner. 

Mais bon, au moins ça se vomit bien pendant les soirées whisky coca


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (5 Décembre 2008)

+ 




+




​


----------



## Pierrou (5 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Jamais compris comment on pouvait aimer ça, surtout quand c'est pas mal fait, ce qui est le cas 9 fois sur 10 car c'est malheureusement le plat n°1 des étudiants qui commencent à goûter à l'indépendance et à cuisiner.
> 
> Mais bon, au moins ça se vomit bien pendant les soirées whisky coca



Oah l'autre hé, je t'arrête de suite, c'est estrèmement simple à faire !

Des oignons et des lardons à revenir dans une poêle, à côté, un jaune d'oeuf par personne, plus de la crème ( et un peu de lait pour alléger), tu mélanges le tout dans la poêle avant de verser sur les pâtes et d'ajouter, le cas échéant, un autre jaune d'oeuf et du fromage


----------



## Sly54 (5 Décembre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Oah l'autre hé, je t'arrête de suite, c'est estrèmement simple à faire !



+1 (mais moi je ne mets pas d'oignons)



Je file, mes cordons bleus fait maison et ses morilles, m'attendent, assortis de quelques pâtes fraîches


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Décembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> On va vite arriver sur du "vous mangez quoi, là, maintenant"...



Je ne l'avais pas encore clairement énoncé... Un peu marre des fois de passer pour la pute Jésuistique de service... Mais oui ; ça va encore virer à "Regardez comment je mange bien que du bon miam miam pour les blaireaux fûtés"... 

Fidèle copie de : 

- Comment qu'elle est belle ma femme...
- Comment qu'il est trop beau mon matos...
- Comment que mes gosses ils sont mignons et intelligents...
- Trop top de la classe, ma bicoque de bouseux de bobo imbu de sa connerie de merde...
- Comment que j'ai trop de culture et que je vous enterre tas de pauvres tanches...

... Il y a des jours où vous rendriez le mot génocide presque acceptable...
Allez crever!
:sick:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je ne l'avais pas encore clairement énoncé... Un peu marre des fois de passer pour la pute Jésuistique de service... Mais oui ; ça va encore virer à "Regardez comment je mange bien que du bon miam miam pour les blaireaux fûtés"...
> 
> Fidèle copie de :
> 
> ...



Toi, t'as encore mangé un truc pas frais...   :love:

Allez viens faire un câlin à ton ptit concombre...  

Merde, faut quand même être objectif... une fois de plus t'as raison mon loulou...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Décembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Toi, t'as encore mangé un truc pas frais...   :love:
> 
> Allez viens faire un câlin à ton ptit concombre...
> 
> Merde, faut quand même être objectif... une fois de plus t'as raison mon loulou...



Tu me connais... Là encore, je me retiens...


----------



## NED (5 Décembre 2008)

Merci de repasser en mode "recettes" avec les chtites photos, ca serait cool...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Décembre 2008)

NED a dit:


> Merci de repasser en mode "recettes" avec les chtites photos, ca serait cool...



Coure te chercher un cageot d'oursins pour pouvoir te gratter...  :sleep:


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Oah l'autre hé, je t'arrête de suite, c'est estrèmement simple à faire !
> 
> Des oignons et des lardons à revenir dans une poêle, à côté, un jaune d'oeuf par personne, plus de la crème ( et un peu de lait pour alléger), tu mélanges le tout dans la poêle avant de verser sur les pâtes et d'ajouter, le cas échéant, un autre jaune d'oeuf et du fromage



Nan mais comme tous les plats simples, ce sont les plus compliqués, c'est comme faire cuire des pâtes, tout le monde sait faire, pourtant y en a des meilleurs que d'autres... 

Nan mais les pâtes à la carbo, ça reste un plat vulgaire je trouve, je préfère le snober 
Écoeurant, trop riche, et surtout VULVAIRE, nan vulgaire


----------



## fredintosh (5 Décembre 2008)

Et surtout, tu fais quoi des blancs d'oeufs...


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Et surtout, tu fais quoi des blancs d'oeufs...



Y a des cocktails qui les utilisent nan ? Mais bon moi mis à part la bière et le vin... :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (5 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Y a des cocktails qui les utilisent nan ? Mais bon moi mis à part la bière et le vin... :rateau:


Ouais, le Pisco Sour par exemple. Mais bon c'est vrai qu'en dehors de quelques bars de Santiago du Chili j'en ai rarement bu du bon.


----------



## Pierrou (6 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Écoeurant, trop riche, et surtout VULVAIRE, nan vulgaire



Tu préférerais des tagliatelles au moules ?  


:rose: Je suis déjà dehooors...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Décembre 2008)

+





​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Décembre 2008)

Du Yquem en "petit" caprice? 

:mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Décembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Du Yquem en "petit" caprice?
> 
> :mouais:



Que veux-tu, ma Tronchasse ?... "Ça c'est Palace!"


----------



## JPTK (6 Décembre 2008)

Une fille qui aime l'époisse, ça c'est la classe ultime


----------



## Romuald (6 Décembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Du Yquem en "petit" caprice?
> 
> :mouais:



Ce n'est toutefois qu'un 1999... 







dont je me contenterai si on m'en faisait cadeau


----------



## da capo (6 Décembre 2008)

mouaih&#8230;

moi aussi, j'aime les bonnes choses.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Décembre 2008)




----------



## CouleurSud (6 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Lalla (6 Décembre 2008)

ou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*+*






*+*






Wahouou, miam, graouou  :love: ​


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Décembre 2008)

Spéciale dédicace à LHO, pique-nique improvisé en tgv. 
Pain Borodino 650 g, 290, esturgeon fumé 100 g, 346, Vodka Nemrod 5 cl, 2, chez Gastronomie Russe, 28 bis boulevard diderot, paris 12. Litchis, 290/kilo, rue du faubourg saint denis. Beurre, 125 g, épicerie du coin.​


----------



## Nexka (8 Décembre 2008)




----------



## NED (8 Décembre 2008)

Un caprice que je faisait quand j'étais gamin (genre de 4 à 9 ans). Deux bonnes tranches bien gavées de sucre de canne au petit déjeuner dans le café au lait. Après j'ai arrêté d'un coup, j'ai essayé d'y regoûter mais ça la fait pu...




+


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Décembre 2008)

NED a dit:


> Un caprice que je faisait quand j'étais gamin (genre de 4 à 9 ans). Deux bonnes tranches bien gavées de sucre de canne au petit déjeuner dans le café au lait. Après j'ai arrêté d'un coup, j'ai essayé d'y regoûter mais ça la fait pu...



Beuuuhh...du gruyère ?

Moi je craque là-dessus.


----------



## Lalla (8 Décembre 2008)

Une fois pour toute:

LE VERITABLE GRUYERE© SUISSE N'A PAS DE TROUS ET IL N'EN AURA JAMAIS (aoc oblige) !!!


BORDELEUH...

(il exista un fil à ce sujet, non ? )


----------



## Craquounette (8 Décembre 2008)

Même que du gruyère avec des trous ça s'appelle de l'Emmental


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Décembre 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> Une fois pour toute:
> 
> LE VERITABLE GRUYERE© SUISSE N'A PAS DE TROUS ET IL N'EN AURA JAMAIS (aoc oblige) !!!
> 
> ...



C'est ça le problème avec les Suisses... Faut toujours qu'ils se distinguent...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2008)

Sur ce coup là c'est les français qui se distinguent de la suisse par une dérogation d'appelation.
Les trous du gruyère français c'est la matérialisation de la TVA.


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Décembre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Sur ce coup là c'est les français qui se distinguent de la suisse par une dérogation d'appelation.
> Les trous du gruyère français c'est la matérialisation de la TVA.



Matérialisation ou absence de matière en l'occurence...


----------



## NED (8 Décembre 2008)

Ouais en l'occurence montrez-nous vos recettes....


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Décembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Même que du gruyère avec des trous ça s'appelle de l'Emmental



Oui. Et ce quelque soit le côté de la frontière.
Il y a aussi quelques trous dans l'Appenzell, non ?
En tout cas, au grand jamais dans le Comté cher à mon oncle.
Et encore moins dans le Beaufort de mes alpages.
Que j'en ai les larmes aux yeux et les armes aux pieds, rien que d'y penser.


Y'a pas de recette. Y'a juste un bout de pain noir enroulé dans un torchon, le Beaufort en tranche épaisse, et un couteau. Et un grand bol d'air pur. Et des marmottes. Et des ruisseaux. Et des choucas. Et des fleurs. Et des pierres. Et des arbres. Et des cendres. Et la vie tout autour.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Décembre 2008)

Surtout autour.


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Décembre 2008)

T'as raison. Tout autour.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Y'a juste un bout de pain noir enroulé dans un torchon, le Beaufort en tranche épaisse, et un couteau. Et un grand bol d'air pur. Et des marmottes. Et des ruisseaux. Et des choucas. Et des fleurs. Et des pierres. Et des arbres. Et des cendres. Et la vie tout autour.



Et avec mon cul sur la commode, c'est meilleur?...


----------



## da capo (8 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et avec mon cul sur la commode, c'est meilleur?...



Tout cela fleure bon le terroir 

Sinon, question origine, à défaut de photos je ne peux que vous suggérer la "piccata di vitello" : de délicieuses escalopes fines de veau accompagnées de légumes poêlés et relevées de citron.

Ou un risotto al tartufo

je laisse le vin blanc à votre discrétion.


----------



## boodou (8 Décembre 2008)

+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




=






mmmm


----------



## da capo (13 Décembre 2008)




----------



## NED (15 Décembre 2008)

Un classique du matin :




+



+





Avec la bonne couche de beurre salé en dessous du nuttela® sinon ca le fait pas.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2008)

da capo a dit:


>



T'as vomi? :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (15 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> T'as vomi? :rateau:




J'avais trouvé ça trop facile pour la faire :rateau:


----------



## da capo (15 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> T'as vomi? :rateau:





jaipatoukompri a dit:


> J'avais trouvé ça trop facile pour la faire :rateau:



Une brouillade aux truffes, ça ne se vomit pas ! 


Sinon NED me met l'eau à la bouche et me rappelle le sublime banon :






_février 2007, au sirah (lyon) : championnat du monde des affineurs. Les vainqueurs (français) et les autres concurrents nous ont fait goûter des merveilles... dont ce banon, merveilleux en bouche avec un morceau de pain, un coup de rouge. Extra._


----------



## kaos (15 Décembre 2008)

Un amateur de ARDBEG ?????? je pensais etre seul a connaitre ce merveilleux breuvage , aucun de mes amis ne connait .... un gros coup de boule pour Jpmiss 

pour moi ce sera ...


----------



## Grug (15 Décembre 2008)

J'aime bien l'assiette


----------



## fredintosh (15 Décembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> J'aime bien l'assiette



Chacun son truc.


----------



## kaos (15 Décembre 2008)

et moi donc , je raffole de ces petits ours .... même à l'apéro


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Décembre 2008)

kaos a dit:


> et moi donc , je raffole de ces petits ours .... même à l'apéro



Perso, je préfère la Mimolette qui est sur la deuxième photo :rateau:


----------



## boodou (16 Décembre 2008)

c'est fin ça ce mange sans fin


----------



## Pierrou (16 Décembre 2008)

Tu m'ôteras pas de l'idée qu'un bon sandouiche pain/beurre/sauciflard/cornichons bien de chez nous, ça fait son effet aussi !


----------



## teo (16 Décembre 2008)

J'ai craqué lors de mes dernières courses
Fines tranches de pommes, trempées à même le pot de crême de marron
On a pas forcément la chance d'en avoir de la fait maison (ah celle de la mère de mon ex  :love mais celle-ci est pas mal du tout, un vrai classique 






 + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Parfaitement de saison, riche pour affronter le froid, un régal addictif, faut savoir s'arrêter


----------



## da capo (16 Décembre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Tu m'ôteras pas de l'idée qu'un bon sandouiche pain/beurre/sauciflard/cornichons bien de chez nous, ça fait son effet aussi !



Oui, oui.

Prépare une "ciabatta" : farine, levure de boulanger, sel eau (éventuellement quelques graines d'anis). Étale la sur une faible épaisseur.
Passe la sans trop la cuire (elle restera encore plutôt blanche)


Pendant la cuisson, découpe de très fines tranches de jambon cru, ne le dégraisse pas.

Sitôt la "ciabatta" cuite, sors la du four, découpe des parts que tu fends pour y glisser le jambon.

déguste pendant que c'est chaud.


----------



## kaos (16 Décembre 2008)

Mais c'est le *mega super maxi best of ultra plus* à seulement 102,60 euros ?
Nous attendons la photo des frittes et du coca qui vont avec  ....

en attendant la cuisson voici la plus grosse pomme de terre au monde


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2008)

Une bonne part de Socca bien chaude avec du poivre! :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Une bonne part de Socca bien chaude avec du poivre! :love:



Bon, un jour faudra qu'on teste avec du figatellu...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Décembre 2008)

NED a dit:


> Un classique du matin :
> ...
> Avec la bonne couche de beurre salé en dessous du nuttela® sinon ca le fait pas.



NED, a déguster avant le 07 décembre 2003 ton beurre !!!!  :afraid: :sick: :sick: :sick:



kaos a dit:


> Un amateur de ARDBEG ?????? je pensais etre seul a connaitre ce merveilleux breuvage , aucun de mes amis ne connait ....



Ouai, ben change d'amis... et pis c'est tout  :rateau:



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon, un jour faudra qu'on teste avec du figatellu...



Bon, je m'occupe du vin...  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon, un jour faudra qu'on teste avec du figatellu...





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Bon, je m'occupe du vin...  :love:



Que des bonnes choses avec des personnes des goût ça ne peut être qu'une réussite! 

:love:


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2008)

Une bande de bras cassés, oui !....


----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2008)

Jalouse! :love:


----------



## boodou (16 Décembre 2008)

on organise des petites sauteries très privées entre _vieux membres_ à ce que je vois


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Décembre 2008)

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2008)

Avec une brune. :love:


----------



## NED (18 Décembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Avec une brune. :love:



C'est elle dont on voit les miches derrière le brau d'eau?


----------



## tirhum (18 Décembre 2008)

NED a dit:


> C'est elle dont on voit les miches derrière le brau d'eau?



broc...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2008)

NED a dit:


> C'est elle dont on voit les miches derrière le brau d'eau?



Trop gros !


----------



## Arlequin (18 Décembre 2008)

NED a dit:


> C'est elle dont on voit les miches derrière le brau d'eau?





tirhum a dit:


> broc...



eau ?

vin blanc ....  >> pichet


----------



## Pierrou (18 Décembre 2008)

Là maintenant, un plat de mon invention ( soit dit en toute modestie, cela va de soi ), la "_*Galette-Flammenkueche*_... 

( Une galette, de la crème à la place du blanc d'oeuf, le jaune, des lardons et des oignons... ) 

:rose: on s'amuse comme on peut...


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2008)

Tain 500 g quoi... surtout quand il est gratuit  Ok il l'était pas vraiment mais dans le fond de mon panier de bobo tressé en paille de gnou du Limousin, personne y a rien vu alors 

Avec un vin blanc correct, je pense que je vais me faire plaisir ce soir


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2008)




----------



## boodou (18 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


>




y a pas à dire, le polo Lacoste rouge est super classe  
je me permets de citer ton message, c'est important d'être précis quand on intervient


----------



## da capo (18 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


>



les petits caprices du *bas* ventre ?


----------



## itako (18 Décembre 2008)

Bon.



C'est pas tout ça mais j'ai un topique à équilibrer.


----------



## boodou (19 Décembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> Bon.
> 
> 
> 
> C'est pas tout ça mais j'ai un topique à équilibrer.





Dans le forum Portfolio il y a la discussion Autoportrait qui correspond mieux à ta démarche


----------



## jpmiss (19 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


>



'tain je lui casserais bien les pattes arrières à elle! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> 'tain je lui casserais bien les pattes arrières à elle! :love:


ou lui bouffer le M'n'M aussi...


----------



## boodou (19 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> 'tain je lui casserais bien les pattes arrières à elle! :love:



il faut reconnaître que l'opération de changement de sexe de JPTKP est plutôt réussi


----------



## JPTK (19 Décembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> il faut reconnaître que l'opération de changement de sexe de JPTKP est plutôt réussi &#8230;



Je me sens désirable maintenant :rose:

Dire que c'est le Turque du kébab du coin qui m'a fait ça, pour 80 &#8364; c'est tout bénéf


----------



## joubichou (19 Décembre 2008)

itako a dit:


> Bon.
> 
> 
> 
> C'est pas tout ça mais j'ai un topique à équilibrer.


c'est ta copine ? :affraid::affraid:


----------



## JPTK (19 Décembre 2008)

Elle a peut-être changé depuis le 20 mars


----------



## boodou (19 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Elle a peut-être changé depuis le 20 mars



bah ouais  depuis le 20 mars, elle a un peu changé !  :


----------



## JPTK (20 Décembre 2008)

Ah ouai quand même


----------



## Lalla (20 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


>



Ah, vous aussi vous avez remarqué que les incisives centrales inférieures ne sont pas alignées aux incisives latérales ?


----------



## boodou (21 Décembre 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> Ah, vous aussi vous avez remarqué que les incisives centrales inférieures ne sont pas alignées aux incisives latérales ?



t'as raison ! quel thon cette pétasse !!!


----------



## itako (21 Décembre 2008)

Plus traditionnel pour un dimanche.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Décembre 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> Ah, vous aussi vous avez remarqué que les incisives centrales inférieures ne sont pas alignées aux incisives latérales ?



Ouaiiiii, encore un coup à se faire rayer le casque ça !!!...


----------



## tirhum (22 Décembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ouaiiiii, encore un coup à se faire rayer le casque ça !!!...


C'est pour ça que...


----------



## Lalla (23 Décembre 2008)

Oui à ce propos, on raconte que dans un certain canton suisse, celui où les vaches sont plus belles que les femmes, une tradition ancestrale consistait à n'épousailler une dame qu'à la condition ultime que son râtelier soit inexistant (on lui pétait les dents, quoi...) et donc remplacé par une délicate prothèse. Le summum du luxe, parce que ce qui est bien avec une prothèse, c'est qu'on peut l'enlever...






​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2008)

ça donne envie.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2008)

odré a dit:


> ça donne envie.



à qui


----------



## yvos (23 Décembre 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> Oui à ce propos, on raconte que dans un certain canton suisse, celui où les vaches sont plus belles que les femmes





Faites quelque chose pour WebO, vite


----------



## JPTK (24 Décembre 2008)

*QUI VEUT DES MOULES ??? 
1ère FRAÎCHEUR !!!*

_PROVENANCE DIRECTE DE MAUBEUGE





EN CAMION FROID_

*J'AI AUSSI DES BÉBÉ DAUPHINS*​


----------



## krystof (24 Décembre 2008)

A Noël, une bonne dinde à poil, pour tous les morts de faim...


----------



## NED (12 Janvier 2009)

A défaut des bébés dauphins :






*+




*

:love::love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Janvier 2009)

caprice n°1 :love:






s'il y a de la Rodenbach, le reste c'est fini :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Janvier 2009)

Ahaha Miam-miam.

Ageu.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ahaha Miam-miam.
> Ageu.


 vais me faire des copains... 



> C'est pas non plus les prévisions qu'on voit infos et les super perspectives d'avenir à faire 5 ans d'études pour gagner le SMIC pour faire *caissière* qui motivent



Nul doute que tu serais "chou" en caissière... :rateau: ... mais aucune chance: tu piquerais dans les rayons; :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> vais me faire des copains...
> 
> 
> 
> Nul doute que tu serais "chou" en caissière... :rateau: ... mais aucune chance: tu piquerais dans les rayons; :mouais:



Tiens, tu réponds d'un sujet d'où tu es banni dans un autre sujet ?


Malin, comme technique...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Janvier 2009)

Votre chasteté, le devoir vous appelle !


----------



## Lalla (14 Janvier 2009)

:love:

(Avec, en prime, une super intro avec plein de références à plein de trucs, dont Macintosh)


----------



## NED (15 Janvier 2009)

Et côté bouffe, ça vous dirait de nous montrer quelque chose?
:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

Un bon petit pain de viande


----------



## Craquounette (15 Janvier 2009)

:love::love::love:


----------



## boodou (15 Janvier 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> :love::love::love:



C'est de la bouffe pour grenouille ce machin là ?


----------



## DeepDark (15 Janvier 2009)

> *Gourmandise made in Switzerland*



Alors je continue sur la lancée 

(une sorte de nutella mais façon ovomaltine pour ceux qui connaissent pas, c'est divin )


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ready pour un nuit de lecture...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

De la bonne marmelade
j'en ai rêvé


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Janvier 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Alors je continue sur la lancée
> 
> (une sorte de nutella mais façon ovomaltine pour ceux qui connaissent pas, c'est divin )




Rhaaaaa ça doit être crapuleux ça!!! :love:


----------



## boodou (16 Janvier 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Alors je continue sur la lancée
> 
> (une sorte de nutella mais façon ovomaltine pour ceux qui connaissent pas, c'est divin )



On l'achète où ce truc là ? :rose:


----------



## DeepDark (16 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Rhaaaaa ça doit être crapuleux ça!!! :love:


Oh que oui :love:

Très traître aussi 





boodou a dit:


> On l'achète où ce truc là ? :rose:


En Suisse


----------



## Lalis (19 Janvier 2009)

Les caprices des papilles, plutôt...

Chapitre premier



Chapitre deux



Chapitre trois




Domaine Courbet ​
Epilogue
Epoisses, comté de Pleure, munster, livarot ou camembert affiné au calvados
... avec une poire. Passe Crassane ou Comice.


----------



## Romuald (19 Janvier 2009)

Comme épilogue, je verrai plutôt ça :


----------



## DeepDark (19 Janvier 2009)

+


----------



## Lalis (19 Janvier 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Comme épilogue, je verrai plutôt ça :
> 
> *la félicité repue*​



Pas du tout, Môssieur : j'ai parlé de papilles, moi, pas de ventre. On n'est pas obligé de se goinfrer pour apprécier. 
C'est un plat qui se savoure en bonne compagnie, de préférence nombreuse (eu égard à la taille de la moindre volaille).


----------



## Romuald (19 Janvier 2009)

Lalis a dit:


> Pas du tout, Môssieur : j'ai parlé de papilles, moi, pas de ventre. On n'est pas obligé de se goinfrer pour apprécier.
> C'est un plat qui se savoure en bonne compagnie, de préférence nombreuse (eu égard à la taille de la moindre volaille).



Effectivement, mais le chateau-Chalon, ça tape, surtout qu'il en faut pour nettoyer les dents et purifier l'haleine suite à l'absorption - même à doses homéopaticogourmetiformes - de tous tes, somme toute délicieux, fromages-qui-puent-et qui-collent


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

avec






trempé dans du






=


----------



## numsix (2 Mars 2009)

restons simple, ....




​


----------



## numsix (2 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


>



Il a pas l'air très bon ton kawa, ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Le mien est meilleur .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mars 2009)

Le meilleur, c'est le blob.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2009)

Les bugnes 







Blob


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

Une bonne salade de pâtes


----------



## Chang (8 Mars 2009)

D'ordinnaire, j'evite ce fil car c'est de la torture ... et puis la je me suis dit que ca n'a pas ete poste au milieu de vos cochonneries sucrees :






Avec un ptit beurre sale et une baguette que l'on trouve plus haut sur cette meme page ... :love: ...​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

Miam :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Le bon pain de viande de ma môman


----------



## itako (10 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2009)

Ça me rappelle mon enfance :love:.


----------



## jefrey (13 Mars 2009)

à la cuillère


----------



## johnlocke2342 (13 Mars 2009)

Décidément, le combat crémeux/morceaux ne cessera jamais!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

Un truc qu'on trouve qu'en Belgique (ma chère Modern__Thing )


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Un truc qu'on trouve qu'en Belgique (ma chère Modern__Thing )


:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)

Tu en trouves en France ? :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2009)

malheureusement non.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (16 Mars 2009)

C'est vrai que ça a pas l'air mal


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)

Si vous voulez j'en achète et je vous en envoie.


----------



## boodou (16 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Si vous voulez j'en achète et je vous en envoie.



t'es pas fou non ? On tient à notre santé !


----------



## Romuald (16 Mars 2009)

C'est pas des poignées d'amour que vous allez choper, mais carrément des marchepieds !


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2009)

Je m'en lasse pas...







+






+


----------



## DeepDark (16 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Un truc qu'on trouve qu'en Belgique (ma chère Modern__Thing )



Dangereux ce genre de choses 



Sinon :






(au jasmin)

+


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)




----------



## Mental Maelstrom (16 Mars 2009)

+


----------



## johnlocke2342 (16 Mars 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Je m'en lasse pas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est des ingrédients ou des "accessoires"?


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2009)

Dépend de mon humeur


----------



## NED (17 Mars 2009)

+






Miam !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

Les plaisirs tout simples


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

&







Les vraies plaisir de la vie. :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Mars 2009)

A few, my nephew!!! :style:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Tout con mais bon !


----------



## johnlocke2342 (22 Mars 2009)

M'en parles pas, je m'en suis fait ce midi avec une putain de bolo. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

C'était délicieux :love:

Ce matin mon envie est plus d'un truc comme ça







D'ailleurs j'en ai .


----------



## kuep (28 Mars 2009)




----------



## johnlocke2342 (29 Mars 2009)

kuep a dit:


>



En plus, c'est génial pour un Old King Clancy! :rateau:
EDIT: Ah tiens, je suis nommé "membre émérite"!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

Cheesecake :love:


----------



## kuep (29 Mars 2009)

(ca fait deux fois que je mets deux photos dans un post et que quelques temps après y'en a une qui disparait, c'est normal ? )


----------



## JPTK (29 Mars 2009)

Je suis sûr qu'ils y en a qui pourraient mettre cette merde dans ce sujet :






KRO BON !!  :rateau:

:hein: :hein: :hein:

A quand le pain de mie sans mie ? Que de la croûte !! 
QU'est-ce qu'ils foutent dans la team marketing ??  
Merci belle maman pour cette belle découverte :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (29 Mars 2009)

kuep a dit:


> (ca fait deux fois que je mets deux photos dans un post et que quelques temps après y'en a une qui disparait, c'est normal ? )


----------



## kuep (29 Mars 2009)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Mars 2009)

J'adore ces sujets édifiants où le copier coller tente pauvrement de tenir lieu d'"échange"...


----------



## boodou (29 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'adore ces sujets édifiants où le copier coller tente pauvrement de tenir lieu d'"échange"...





(tu veux pas poster dans "mes plus belles photos" ? )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> (tu veux pas poster dans "mes plus belles photos" ? )



Je n'ai jamais eu la forfanterie, à une ou deux exceptions près, de penser que mes photos étaient affublée d'une quelconque valeur artistique... 

Sinon, ce que je peux bouffer, de ci de là ne me semble pas non plus nécessiter des posts à répétition...


----------



## Craquounette (29 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Sinon, ce que je peux bouffer, de ci de là ne me semble pas non plus nécessiter des posts à répétition...



Dis, tu aimes les huîtres ?


----------



## boodou (29 Mars 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Dis, tu aimes les huîtres ?




Et les moules ?

_(ok, je sors )_


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'adore ces sujets édifiants où le copier coller tente pauvrement de tenir lieu d'"échange"...



On dirait Alf .


----------



## johnlocke2342 (1 Avril 2009)

"Vous avez de la pâte? Vous avez du suc'? Alors avec la pâte, vous faites des crêpes et vous mettez du suc' dessus!"

OK :love:






+


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

Un bon panini, d'ailleurs je m'en tape un ce midi miam


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Miam






Et vous ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (20 Avril 2009)

Dans le cochon, tout est bon, du groin au tire-bouchon... (dixit grand papa)
Pour moi, un saucisson (au moins un par semaine), découpé en petits cubes, éventuellement accompagné de compté (ou n'importe quel fromage présent dans mon frig):rateau:, et c'est le début du bonheur...
malheureusement, si ya pas de charcuterie dans le frigo, je commence a tourner en rond, ouvrir et réouvrir le frigo, persuadée que j'ai mal regardé, jusqu'a ce que je trouve un moyen d'en acheter...accro moi?? naaan..:rose:


----------



## DeepDark (29 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## NED (2 Juin 2009)

How, je viens de me trouver un top recette :





*+





2 minutes au micron-ondes...
TROP DE LA BALLE :love:
*


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juin 2009)

NED a dit:


> How, je viens de me trouver un top recette :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mélangés avant passage au micro-ondes? :afraid:


----------



## NED (2 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> mélangés avant passage au micro-ondes? :afraid:


Oui oui, des petites parts de brie dans la semoule éparpillés, c'est trop bon..un chouilla de fond de flotte aussi, un chouilla pas plus.
MiaM !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2009)

Des brownies 






:love:, ces temps-ci j'en mange tous les jours.


----------



## Lalis (2 Juin 2009)

Fruits de mer à volonté à La Rochelle ce w-e... :love: :love: :love:

Et pour finir, en toute simplicité, juste passées à l'eau :


----------



## tirhum (2 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> mélangés avant passage au micro-ondes? :afraid:


J'en connais bien qui bouffent du camembert au p'tit dèj', avec leur café... :mouais:


----------



## NED (2 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> J'en connais bien qui bouffent du camembert au p'tit dèj', avec leur café... :mouais:



Balances, balances.....


----------



## tirhum (2 Juin 2009)

Boaf...
Pas des gens "d'ici"...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> J'en connais bien qui bouffent du camembert au p'tit dèj', avec leur café... :mouais:




Ou des rillettes :love:


----------



## DeepDark (7 Août 2009)

+






+






:love: :love: :love:​


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Août 2009)

+ ​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2009)

Miam j'en rêve :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Août 2009)

Moi je sais pas si c'est un caprice du ventre... mais j'ai eus une de ces diahrrée hier


----------



## Joachim du Balay (26 Août 2009)

bah..

tant que tu mets pas les photos...


----------



## NED (23 Septembre 2009)

Nouvelle recette, 2 cuillers de laitière pour 2 maltezers, sinon ça mélange pas bien au palais....






*+*


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Novembre 2009)

Il faut bien manger t'entends ? C'est même un jeune fanatique qui le dit    

[youtube]cG_nWEww11U[/youtube]


----------



## NED (7 Janvier 2010)

C'est de saison, mais pas trop en abuser tout de même...






+






Trop bon, cependant attention aux gages si le pain d'épice n'est pas assez ferme (c'est bien de le faire racir un peu)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2010)

Un plat typiquement belge et qui n'est pas mauvais ma foi :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Janvier 2010)

c'est odieux !


----------



## Grug (12 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Chang (13 Janvier 2010)

Ah la ... ouais ... c'est vraiment le petit caprice qui manque par chez moi. 

J'ai bien un pot de rillettes-qui-tuent-leurs-meres, mais je le garde religieusement pour une "grande" occaz ... vous rendez-vous compte ...  ...


----------

